# What's your main 2x2?



## Ruben (Dec 24, 2013)

I've been looking for a 2x2 poll, but many are outdated so I think its time for new poll. If you chose 'other' please comment which one. 

Also comment your back-ups, preferred plastic color, and avg. plus PB


----------



## scottishcuber (Dec 24, 2013)

Black Dayan - 2.1 average


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 24, 2013)

Black Eastsheen - 8+ average


----------



## FaLoL (Dec 24, 2013)

Main: Dayan
Color: White
Average: ~ 4.8
PB: 1.78


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 24, 2013)

White Dayan 
Backup is white WitTwo I guess.
Average is 2.3ish. 
1/5/12/25/50/100: lol/1.64/1.91/2.03/2.10/2.19


----------



## cuboy63 (Dec 24, 2013)

Black Dayan

Backup is Black Lingpo

Average is barely sub-2, so 1.9x I guess

PBs in sig


----------



## kcl (Dec 24, 2013)

White Dayan.. 3.5 average.


----------



## Ruben (Dec 25, 2013)

BTW my main is a black 50mm zhanchi, with a pb of 2.4 and an avg of 6.xx


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 25, 2013)

Black Dayan 1.9 average.
Backup black Lingpo


----------



## ottozing (Dec 25, 2013)

Black Dayan 50mm

2.0x avg


----------



## Dene (Dec 25, 2013)

I'm subinfinity with the invisible 2x2.


----------



## rudra (Dec 25, 2013)

Dene said:


> I'm subinfinity with the invisible 2x2.



"congratulations"


----------



## Iggy (Dec 25, 2013)

Lingpo, because it's the only decent 2x2 I have. I average around 3.5-3.7


----------



## brian724080 (Dec 25, 2013)

Black Dayan Zhanchi 2x2 50 mm
Rapidly decreasing 4.X average


----------



## AntFu (Dec 25, 2013)

White Dayan 2x2 50mm avg 4.3 pb 0.74
backup v-cube 2a white avg 5 pb 2.4


----------



## TDM (Dec 25, 2013)

Main: White LingPo
Backup: Black Dayan
Average: Somewhere between 4.5 and 4.9

The Dayan has one centre broken; it's only held in place by the other pieces. Also, even before it was broken, it popped quite a bit. The LingPo is faster and doesn't pop.


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 25, 2013)

Danggggg... around worlds 2013 dayan was the minority (which I was part of ). It was a month or two old, but most people hated it.


----------



## ComputerGuy365 (Dec 25, 2013)

Black Eastsheen:

8 average
3.30 PB


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Dec 25, 2013)

Black dayan 50mm
But there's a DIY WitTwo in a box across from me that I got for Christmas. So that may change.


----------



## giorgi (Dec 25, 2013)

black wittwo v1 avg PB 4.06 and single PB 1.53, using ortega and fridrich


----------



## larosh12 (Dec 25, 2013)

white lanlan 2x2


----------



## ianliu64 (Dec 25, 2013)

Weisu.


----------



## windhero (Dec 25, 2013)

Black Witwo V1 with thecubicle half brights
PB Ao5 is around 5 seconds I suppose.


----------



## PianoCube (Dec 25, 2013)

Black WitTwo v1
6-7 seconds at average

It's the only 2x2 I have ever owned. 
I don't practice enough to know exactly what my average is.


----------



## lucascube (Dec 25, 2013)

I use a black dayan 50mm. My global average is 2.2-2.3


----------



## kcl (Dec 25, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Danggggg... around worlds 2013 dayan was the minority (which I was part of ). It was a month or two old, but most people hated it.



Waaaa? I did give in and buy a lingpo though haha, I like super fast cubes.


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 25, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Waaaa? I did give in and buy a lingpo though haha, I like super fast cubes.



I can say that Mitch Lane and Chris definitely hated it xD


----------



## kcl (Dec 25, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> I can say that Mitch Lane and Chris definitely hated it xD



I thought Chris loved the feel but not the speed


----------



## ILMZS20 (Dec 25, 2013)

i use a wittwo but i got it for christmas so its still like its right out of the box but still better than my vcube  i will break it in some more and then tension and lube it lol, but its definitely my main cause i only have that one and a vcube. its black and i average sub 7, often sub 6 but i am just getting into it ^^


----------



## Ruben (Dec 25, 2013)

I hate the wittwo


----------



## Randomno (Dec 25, 2013)

Stickerless WitTwo type C. I joined the party too late to get an earlier type. I can't tell what my PB is because all the times get jumbled up on gqTimer.


----------



## BoBoGuy (Dec 26, 2013)

Black Dayan 50mm
Average: 2.9


----------



## mitch1234 (Dec 28, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> I can say that Mitch Lane and Chris definitely hated it xD


And now I use it as my main.


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 28, 2013)

mitch1234 said:


> And now I use it as my main.



"not even sub-3"


----------



## Shah (Dec 29, 2013)

LingPo just got it yesterday.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Dec 29, 2013)

dayan i am pretty much sub 3


----------



## mangocuber (Dec 29, 2013)

fangshi 2x2 isn't even competition legal so it shouldn't be on this list


----------



## Randomno (Dec 29, 2013)

mangocuber said:


> fangshi 2x2 isn't even competition legal so it shouldn't be on this list



Not everything is about competitions.


----------



## scottishcuber (Dec 29, 2013)

mangocuber said:


> fangshi 2x2 isn't even competition legal so it shouldn't be on this list



Why not?


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 29, 2013)

I thought the Fangshi 2x2 was. The 3x3 isn't, but the 2x2 is single colour plastic (discounting the tiles), and logos are legal on 2x2's.


----------



## TDM (Dec 29, 2013)

ThomasJE said:


> The 3x3 isn't


Only the 54.6mm 2-colour ShuangRens. The other 54.6mm cubes, the 57mm ShuangRen and the new FS are all comp legal.


----------



## Ruben (Dec 29, 2013)

TDM said:


> Only the 54.6mm 2-colour ShuangRens. The other 54.6mm cubes, the 57mm ShuangRen and the new FS are all comp legal.



why arent the 2-color 54.6mm fangshi cubes legal in competions?


----------



## CubeAllDay123 (Dec 29, 2013)

Black Dayan 50mm

7.0 avg.
Pb: 0.938


----------



## TDM (Dec 29, 2013)

Ruben said:


> why arent the 2-color 54.6mm fangshi cubes legal in competions?


I don't know why, but they're the new regulations. They can't be used from 1st April 2014.


----------



## Ruben (Jan 2, 2014)

TDM said:


> I don't know why, but they're the new regulations. They can't be used from 1st April 2014.



might be an aprils fools joke. jk but I read the new change in policy, but still don't understand why we *must *have tiles or stickers.


----------



## rybaby (Jan 2, 2014)

White LanLan
avg100: 6.19
PB: 0.82


----------



## 1MoreSolve (Jan 2, 2014)

I use a v-cube 2 as my main, but only because it's my only 2x2. I wouldn't recomnend it, as it doesn't reverse corner-cut very well, and it locks up when you try to do so.

6 sec avg
2.86 pb


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 2, 2014)

Dayan 50mm

White, 5.5 sec avg.


----------

